# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Shoulder Help

## GodLikeAbilitiz

Hi, I read the full shoulder write up above but I have a few questions. I had tendonitis twice now in my shoulders and was given a few exercises at physio to help me out, 2 lie the ones above, another where i use an elastic and lift from my legs up, and a final one where i use a ab ball on the wall and use a circular motion (wax on). Anyways im working out again and I can feel my shoulders getting extremly sore again when I try any heavy weight, it has been a good 3-4 months now. If I train with light weight and high reps can I still build any muscle in my shoulder? Also, does anyone else have problems with their should popping/moving, etc when doing dumbell presses, or most shoulder exercises in general? 

Any help woudl be great as twice last year my workouts were scrued up due to my shoulders and im waiting to start another M1t or Winstrol cycle soon, but I dont want to chance it if im gonan blow my shoulders 2 weeks into it. So let me know if its gonna be worth it to do this while only doing light weight on shoulder day.

Thanks

----------


## dece870717

I got all of my shoulder injures from improper form, they were from going down to far on excersices, same as knee problems that you will get if you squat down past 90 degrees, if you ever hear ass to grass for squats dont listen to them cause they will have some horrbile knee problems later on. For shoulder dumbell press i would go all the way down and it would really take a toll on the shoulder, i started doing just to 90 degrees and it makes a big diffrence after a while. Also got shoulder problem from flat bench, I would go down too far, I would go down and touch my chest but the thing is I have long arms, I started going to 90 degrees only and after a few weeks I stopped getting shoulder pain. And Glucosamine can help quite a bit. Used that stuff for a week and took a week of working out and shoulder pain was all basically gone, i couldnt believe it.

----------

